# Dissapointed with Mavic Aksium Wheels



## aaronis31337 (Apr 7, 2008)

Mike,

I notice that you're using Mavic Aksium Wheels's. These are really slow and heavy. I understand that you want the Mavic name, but wouldn't you be better served with some of the other great wheels out there? I'm happy with my Ritchey, and there are other name brands that are better for less money too. 

These wheel really increase the weight of your bikes. Just my 2 cents. I'm sure you know what you're doing.


----------

